# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Russian Canary

## pkstar

Πολυ ωραιο κελαιδισμα!!!!
Υπαρχει καποιος που να εκτρεφει τετοια καναρινια στη Ελλαδα?

----------


## mitsman

*Russian Singer (Ρώσικο Καναρίνι)*

----------


## Deimitori

Καταπληκτικό! Είμαι συνθέτης μουσικής και παιδιά αυτό το καναρίνι πραγματικά τραγουδά μουσική!

----------


## xarhs

πραγματικα τρομερος ηχος.......... ειναι απιστευτο κελαηδισμα!!!!!!!!! αληθεια ενα τετοιο καναρινι που μπορεις να το βρεις????

----------


## lefteris13

> πραγματικα τρομερος ηχος.......... ειναι απιστευτο κελαηδισμα!!!!!!!!! αληθεια ενα τετοιο καναρινι που μπορεις να το βρεις????


στην Αγια Πετρουπολη, εχει κ πολυ ομορφες καρδερινες εκει..

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> στην Αγια Πετρουπολη, εχει κ πολυ ομορφες καρδερινες εκει..



αχχαχχαχαχα...δεν νομίζω ότι θα πάει κάποιος μέχρι εκεί για ένα καναρίνι....αυτήν την μελωδία μπορούν να την μάθουν άλλα καναρίνια(π.χ. κοινά ή φωνής);;;

----------


## pkstar

> αχχαχχαχαχα...δεν νομίζω ότι θα πάει κάποιος μέχρι εκεί για ένα καναρίνι....αυτήν την μελωδία μπορούν να την μάθουν άλλα καναρίνια(π.χ. κοινά ή φωνής);;;


Πολυ καλη ερωτηση.Θα ηθελα να μαθω κι εγω!!!

----------


## xarhs

Δεν νομιζω τετοιο ηχο να μπορει να βγαλει ενα αλλο καναρινι........εγω πρωτη φορα ακουσα τετοιο ηχο....... Παντως μιλαμε για πραγματικη μελωδια....... Ενα τετοιο καναρινι θελω εγω.........

----------


## pkstar

> Δεν νομιζω τετοιο ηχο να μπορει να βγαλει ενα αλλο καναρινι........εγω πρωτη φορα ακουσα τετοιο ηχο....... Παντως μιλαμε για πραγματικη μελωδια....... Ενα τετοιο καναρινι θελω εγω.........


Χαρη στο αρθρο που ποσταρε ο mitsman λεει οτι τα καναρινια εμαθαν αυτες τις μελωδιες και τις μιμιθηκαν απο αλλα ιθαγεννοι πουλια.
Εγω παντως δεν το θεωρω αδυνατο.Μακροχρονια με την σωστη εκπαιδευση ισως να μπορει να παρει καποιες απο της μελωδιες του
και ενα κοινο καναρινι.

----------


## yannis37

> ....αυτήν την μελωδία μπορούν να την μάθουν άλλα καναρίνια(π.χ. κοινά ή φωνής);;;


περιμένετε μέχρι του χρόνου για να σας λύσω την απορία....... :Rolleye0012:

----------


## pkstar

> περιμένετε μέχρι του χρόνου για να σας λύσω την απορία.......


Γιαννη εχεις σκοπο να το δοκιμασεις?Σε τι καναρινια?

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δεν νομιζω να γινονται αυτα.......... τετοια φωνη δεν προκειτε να βγει απο αλλο καναρινι.........

----------


## panos70

Πιστευω οτι  δεν  ειναι το καναρινι που  εχει ξεχωριστη   φωνη-κελαηδισμα,αλλα ο κατοχος   του   πρεπει να το εβαζε να ακουει  μονο μουσικη μεγαλωνοντας,και εχει αποστηθισει μονο μια σιγκεκριμενη μελωδια

----------


## pkstar

> Πιστευω οτι  δεν  ειναι το καναρινι που  εχει ξεχωριστη   φωνη-κελαηδισμα,αλλα ο κατοχος   του   πρεπει να το εβαζε να ακουει  μονο μουσικη μεγαλωνοντας,και εχει αποστηθισει μονο μια σιγκεκριμενη μελωδια


Πανο δεν ειναι μονο αυτο το καναρινι που κελαιδαει ετσι.Το ρωσικο καναρινι ισχυει σαν ρατσα.
Δες το ποστ του mitsman και θα καταλαβεις!!!

----------


## vag21

> περιμένετε μέχρι του χρόνου για να σας λύσω την απορία.......


αμα βγαλεις τετοιο πουλι στο κλεινω απο τωρα  :: .

----------


## Theodor77

> Πολυ ωραιο κελαιδισμα!!!!
> Υπαρχει καποιος που να εκτρεφει τετοια καναρινια στη Ελλαδα?



Aπο οσο γνωριζω  , γιατι καποια στιγμη το εψαξα και εγω  , δεν το εκτρεφεικανεις   εξω απο ρωσια .
Ειχα βρει στο internet   τα αρσενικα 300  ευρω και τα θηλυκα  250  , αλλα  απο  οτι νανε σελιδα  (πολυ πιθανον και  ψευτικη ).

----------


## yannis37

> Γιαννη εχεις σκοπο να το δοκιμασεις?Σε τι καναρινια?



Θα δοκιμάσω με timbrado και θα δουμε, οχι αυτόν τον σκοπό, κάτι άλλο που έχω στο μυαλό μου.

----------

